# svn through http proxy



## fluca1978 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi,
I'm trying to configure my FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE to allow me to do an svn checkout via our enterprise http proxy thta is denying the svn protocol (and the remote server does not expose its repositories via http). Therefore I installed the security/proxytunnel application and executed it as follows:


```
# proxytunnel -p myProxy:8080 -P myusername:mypassword -d svn.somewhere.org:3690
Via myProxy:8080 -> svn.somewhere.org:3690
( success ( 2 2 ( ) 
( edit-pipeline svndiff1 absent-entries 
commit-revprops depth log-revprops atomic-revprops partial-replay ) ) )
```

and sockstat(1) shows me:


```
# sockstat
USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS      
root     proxytunne 5138  3  tcp4   192.168.1.201:60678       myProxy:8080
```

but if I try to do the checkout a connection refused is what I get. So I've tried to telnet into the port but it does not work too:


```
> telnet 192.168.1.201 60678
Trying 192.168.1.201...
telnet: connect to address 192.168.1.201: Connection refused
telnet: Unable to connect to remote host
```

and the console where proxytunnel is running does not show me anything. I suspect the authentication is not working fine. Any idea or suggestion?


----------



## bbzz (Jan 17, 2013)

snv:// doesn't talk http. You need socks5 server, http proxy won't work.


----------



## fluca1978 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try and report back if/how it works.


----------



## fluca1978 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm using net/proxychains and it is working fine.


----------

